# (SOLVED)Portage und ffmpeg

## Alandrias

Hallo zusammen, auch ich habe inzwischen den Weg zu Gentoo gefunden und bin, nach 1,5 Wochen, auch recht zufrieden. Nun habe ich aber beim aktualisieren folgende Fehlermeldung erhalten und komme einfach nicht weiter.

Google hab ich durchforstet und nichts entsprechenden gefunden.

Folgende Meldung erhalte ich:

```

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.3[X?,encode?,gsm?,                                                                                                                                                             jpeg2k?,mp3?,sdl?,speex?,theora?,threads?,truetype?,vaapi?,vdpau?,x264?]" has unmet requirements.

- media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.7::gentoo USE="X aac alsa bindist bzip2 (consolekit) encode faac hardcoded-tables mmx mp3 (multilib) openssl pic (policykit) sdl truet ype v4l vorbis x264 xvid zlib -3dnow -3dnowext -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -avx -cd io (-celt) -cpudetection -debug -dirac -doc -frei0r -gnutls -gsm -ieee1394 -jack  -jpeg2k -libass -libv4l -mmxext -modplug (-neon) -network -openal -oss -pulseau  dio -rtmp -schroedinger -speex -ssse3 -static-libs -test -theora -threads -vaapi  -vdpau (-vis) -vpx" ABI_X86="64" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffeval graph2dot ismi ndex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    bindist? ( encode? ( !faac ) !openssl )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    bindist? ( encode? ( !faac !aacplus ) !openssl ) libv4l? ( v4l ) fftools_cws                                                                                                                                                             2fws? ( zlib ) test? ( encode zlib )

(dependency required by "virtual/ffmpeg-0.10.3" [installed])

(dependency required by "media-video/vlc-2.0.5" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Kann mir bitte jemand weiter helfen? Eine kleine, kurze Anleitung wäre natürlich ideal.

Danke schon mal  :Smile: Last edited by Alandrias on Wed May 15, 2013 9:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

 *Alandrias wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen, auch ich habe inzwischen den Weg zu Gentoo gefunden und bin, nach 1,5 Wochen, auch recht zufrieden. Nun habe ich aber beim aktualisieren folgende Fehlermeldung erhalten und komme einfach nicht weiter.
> 
> Google hab ich durchforstet und nichts entsprechenden gefunden.
> 
> Folgende Meldung erhalte ich:
> ...

 

Im Prinzip geht um einige Restriktionen die man sich mit dem USE-Flag bindist gefallen lassen muss (mal davon abgesehen ds du das Kompilat nicht weitergeben darfst...) das heißt du musst wenn encode auch aktiv ist faac deaktivieren und openssl deaktivieren...

ich persönlich halte davon nichts und deaktivere einfacher bindist ^^

----------

## Alandrias

Das heisst ich nehm bindist einfach aus der make.conf raus? Versteh ich das richtig?

----------

## Alandrias

So hab nun "bindist" aus der make.conf genommen. dispatch-conf ausgeführt und sicherheitshalber noch nen etc-update.... keine Änderung  :Sad: 

----------

## Alandrias

Solved.

Nochmal genau geschaut und festgestellt das sich der eintrag "bindist" doppelt in den USE-Flags war.

Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Du kannst aber auch in z.B. 

```
/etc/portage/package.use/my-use
```

 flags für einzelne Pakete setzen.

Mit Version z.B so:

=media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20110322  -bindist

und ohne Version z.B

sys-apps/busybox  static

Das oben sind zwei Beispiele wenn du die flags in der make.conf gesetzt hast oder auch nicht und du möchtest sie nur für ein Paket.

MfG

----------

